# Having problems with setup of new TV with older Sony theater



## Bob2299 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm a new member and have been having numerous problems trying to get my system re-connected.

I had a Sony Bravia 40" that died, it was connected to a NetBox 3.0 PVR from Rogers Cable, a Roku 2, and a Sony Home theatre DAV-HDX466. All worked well through my Logitech Harmony remote until my TV died.

I replaced TV with a Samsung Smart TV UN46H5203AF, of course nothing worked as setup before.

I have not been able to get my setup to work properly since. I could get TV and sound through Home Theater, but no sound using the Smart features. Could get some sevices in B&W with sound or color no sound. Roku was simply a lost cause.

Finally started from zero again using only the TV and Net Box 3.0 cable box connecting with a HDMI cable only (as HDMI1) and using TV's built in sound and have successfully activated the TV and it's Smart features ie. internet, Netflix and YouTube.

There are 2 audio connections on the NetBox that I have not used. I have an HDMI cable for my Home Theater setup. I have read all manuals which indicate some Hometheater adjustment of it's settings for full HDMI use. I am ready to go to the home theater step.

I plan to make the setup changes, then, connect my home theatre HDMI cable to the TV through HDMI2, and reset its source to HDMI2 on the TV'z inputs, and will select external audio instead of TV speakers. There remain 2 unused audio cable ports in both the NetBox and home theater which I believe do need to be used

Does this sound right? Can I do any harm to my system?

Bob


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Make sure that all of the devices are powered down when you plug and unplug cables. HDMI circuits are rather delicate. Except for that, physical damage is relatively unlikely. It's easy enough to mess up settings so nothing works, but all of the devices should have a "reset to factory conditions" setting which will undo that. 

Sometimes devices get confused in a way which a "soft reset" will fix. This consists of unplugging them from the wall power for about 10 minutes.

HDMI's handshake process can get confused, too. Often turning devices on in a particular order helps that. Usually that'd be TV first, wait a bit, then the Home Theater, wait, then the player device (cable box or disc player). I believe that order is what Harmony's Activity commands normally use, but sometimes they have to be edited to increase the wait time.


----------



## Bob2299 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. Have tried without success. 

I can get sound to my TV through the home Sony theatre using HDMI2, but when I connect to Netflix through the Smart TV function the sound remains that of the TV program coming from the cable box. If I take the home theater out of the setup then the Smart TV function running Netflix will run the Netflix sound despite the TV Box being in the system. 

The Harmony remote will mirror the same problem and is easy to change to match setup used. 

Will try contacting Sony and Samsung to see if they have a solution.

Thanks again,

Bob


----------

